# iflib+igb queue binding



## aleksandr.p (May 3, 2019)

Hi Everyone.

Just tried to upgrade my router to FreeBSD 12 and cannot find how to bind NIC queues to CPU cores.
I have 24 CPU cores and 4 igb NICs with 8 rx/tx queues.
Before FreeBSD 12 driver bound queues of 4 NICs to all CPUs: NIC 1 to cores 0-7, NIC 2 to cores 8-15 and so on.
Now I see only cores 0-7 are loaded and on top -SH only kernel{if_io_tqg_0} to kernel{if_io_tqg_7} threads are working. 

How can I make iflib bind 2nd, 3rd and 4th NICs to another CPUs?


----------

